# Need some insight/advice (marriage+emigration)



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

So, my girlfriend and I are trying to figure out my moving to Manila to be with her in the summer. She lives in Manila and works there. I'm in the states right now. We met and dated for 7 months while I was living in China and she was studying there. I'm going to see her in April and meet her family for the first time. Depending on how things go with her family I might ask for their blessings to marry her. Here's the thing: She won't marry me without their approval and I completely respect that, but if I'm gonna move over there I need to start working ASAP. I am educated and experienced in the field of IT. 

Here's what I need to know: is marrying her the only legal way I can stay there for more than 30 days and be able to get hired somewhere? Marrying her will gain me a residence permit?

We love each other and I don't want to make her wait much longer to bring us together for good, but I also don't want to pressure her into marriage either. What would anyone who knows the laws there suggest? Maybe after I get her parent's approval we could just go get married real quick to make it legal and not even tell anyone and then a year or so down the road do the real wedding. Or is there another way where we can remain boyfriend and girlfriend that will allow me to work and live there indefinitely?

I truly appreciate any comments. I searched all over google and really didn't find anything definite and need to figure this out before April. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

enjoi said:


> So, my girlfriend and I are trying to figure out my moving to Manila to be with her in the summer. She lives in Manila and works there. I'm in the states right now. We met and dated for 7 months while I was living in China and she was studying there. I'm going to see her in April and meet her family for the first time. Depending on how things go with her family I might ask for their blessings to marry her. Here's the thing: She won't marry me without their approval and I completely respect that, but if I'm gonna move over there I need to start working ASAP. I am educated and experienced in the field of IT.
> 
> Here's what I need to know: is marrying her the only legal way I can stay there for more than 30 days and be able to get hired somewhere? Marrying her will gain me a residence permit?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a pretty good plan--IF-you are able to find LEGAL work here. That is the hardest part of all I think. Married or single you need a work permit that only an employer can get for you. Many companies will hire you but few will actually get the permit. Without it you would likely be arrested and deported eventually. Takes a lot of lookin' to find legal work. Perhaps a call center in Angeles/Clark, but the pay is extremely low by U.S. standards.

Marriage does not automatically give you a residents permit. It is expensive and has to be legit. You do not have to marry to extend your visitors stamp in your passport. That can be renewed every 2 months for up to two (2) years. Beyond that you need to exit the country to say Hong Kong and return the next day. Then start the process over again. 

Spend a lot of time reading post here in Expat Forum as there is lots of good info. Same applies to some of the other expat sites as well.
When it comes to legal advice or help though, be sure to get the info from the source
such as the Philippine Dept of Immigration & the US Embassy in Manila.


Good luck and enjoy the trip..


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Sounds like a pretty good plan--IF-you are able to find LEGAL work here. That is the hardest part of all I think. Married or single you need a work permit that only an employer can get for you. Many companies will hire you but few will actually get the permit. Without it you would likely be arrested and deported eventually. Takes a lot of lookin' to find legal work. Perhaps a call center in Angeles/Clark, but the pay is extremely low by U.S. standards.
> 
> Marriage does not automatically give you a residents permit. It is expensive and has to be legit. You do not have to marry to extend your visitors stamp in your passport. That can be renewed every 2 months for up to two (2) years. Beyond that you need to exit the country to say Hong Kong and return the next day. Then start the process over again.
> 
> ...


Awesome answer. Thank you! But, that kinda makes me worry. So if marrying her won't even gain me permanent residence then what will? She doesn't wanna move to the states and I don't really wanna stay in the states so is it likely I'll be able to move to the Phillipines and marry and stay? I don't for see having much trouble finding legal work because of my experience. I'm just worried about this whole residence thing


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

Can someone tell me if having a DWI on my record will hurt us when we go to get married???? What kind of police clearance do I need from the US to get married there?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Police Clearance for Immigration*



enjoi said:


> Can someone tell me if having a DWI on my record will hurt us when we go to get married???? What kind of police clearance do I need from the US to get married there?


This is a mundane and basic check through your home town/city it shouldn't cost more than $10 and take longer than 10 minutes, I don't think they put anything on the Police Clearance.

Here's another short cut on possibly getting residency here but the requirements are in another area, you first need to live here at least 10 years.

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - QUOTA IMMIGRANT VISA FEE

While waiting in line this year I talked with a man that was born here he was half Chinese/Philippino and he was complaining that he still wasn't a citizen yet and he was 70 years old...lol.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Police Clearance*



enjoi said:


> Can someone tell me if having a DWI on my record will hurt us when we go to get married???? What kind of police clearance do I need from the US to get married there?


*Note: A police clearance is NOT required to get married. It is only required when or if you apply for a permanent residency if that is what you decide to do...*


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> *Note: A police clearance is NOT required to get married. It is only required when or if you apply for a permanent residency if that is what you decide to do...*


Thanks fella. Is that the 13a visa you're referring to?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

enjoi said:


> Thanks fella. Is that the 13a visa you're referring to?


Correct.. The best part of taking permanent residency (after you are married) is that after the initial expense, it will cost you less than $10.00us dollars to stay in country each year. Unless that changes eventually it's a real good deal.


----------

